# Need Sponsor for Practicum / Geomatics Mapping & Charting (Ottawa)



## pheonix5 (30 Aug 2010)

Hello, I'm a fourth-year Carleton University student in Geomatics, and I need to find a sponsor for my practicum. I've decided I would like to do my practicum with the Mapping & Charting establishment. The only problem is that I cannot find any phone numbers or contacts to start asking people to be my sponsor. 

Are there any sponsors interested? or does anyone have any phone numbers?

Thanks

Jean B.


----------



## PanaEng (30 Aug 2010)

PM me your contact info and pertinent details of your work/projects and your prof names and I'll make some calls.
do you have a security clearance or reliability screening?

Chimo!

Frank


----------

